# Tundra



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking at trying out a used Tundra. Anyone with experience what do you like or dislike about them?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

There is a reason the used Tundras cost what they do 

They are great trucks and I even wish I had mine back when I was getting closer to 200K I sold mine......


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I have had a 2010,2 2014'sand now im driving a 2015 TUNDRA TSS 4X4,I put a leveling kit,a lil bit of a bigger tire,K&N airfilter,led headlamps,fog lamp,tool chest in the bed,a recessed led light bar in the bumper,weather tech mats,and seat covers.I have had no problems with the truck and like the Tundra's...


----------



## ALL OUT OUTFITTERS (Apr 21, 2010)

*Tundra pics*



TUNDRA said:


> I have had a 2010,2 2014'sand now im driving a 2015 TUNDRA TSS 4X4,I put a leveling kit,a lil bit of a bigger tire,K&N airfilter,led headlamps,fog lamp,tool chest in the bed,a recessed led light bar in the bumper,weather tech mats,and seat covers.I have had no problems with the truck and like the Tundra's...


Can you text me some pics. Sounds like we have similar taste in the way we like to modify a truck

361-290-2918

Thanks 
Blake


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a 2007 and now have a 2017. Both were/are great trucks. They don't get the best mileage, but I didn't buy a truck for the mileage. The newer models (not sure of the years) have a 36 gallon tank, which is nice.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Coming from a GM guru, Tundra is the best half ton on the market.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Had a 2004, gave to son a few years ago and got a 2016. Great trucks.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I had a 2008 that I bought new, 5.7 4x4. Fantastic truck. Drove it problem free for 10 years, gave it to my son back in June with 98xxx miles on it. He loves it also. I have waited and waited for Toyota to come out with a 3/4 to diesel, wound up with a 2018 F250. If I were to buy another 1/2 it would be another Tundra, hands down.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

If you do not plan on towing heavy loads frequently , I would get the small V8. I commute 110 miles daily from NW Houston to Baytown/ return on Beltway 8, I-10 etc and average 21.5 MPG. Over 65 MPH the mileage shrinks very fast.
It still has towing capacity but not the rating the 5.7 has.
My 2015 has 135000 miles, get the oil changed at 10,000 miles, and just change the plugs a couple months ago. Thats' it other than 2 air filters and tires.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a 2010 crewcab with the 5.7 liter, hands down the best truck I have ever owned. I averaged 19 mpg on the highway and 14 city. Will haul anything I need hope to keep it running another 10 years! She only has 98,000 miles on it


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

I just sold my 09, great truck outside of the gas mileage. 9 years and no issues at all.


----------



## Grant2 (Sep 27, 2017)

I drive a 2018 Crewmax and it's hands down the best truck I have ever owned.


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a 2016 Tundra with the 5.7. Tundra gets knocked for not being updated and poor fuel mileage. I couldn't find a reason either of the two items were valid points. The fuel mileage was very comparable to the 2012 F-150 3.5 Ecoboost I owned before it. Never had a single issue with the truck (which can't be said for the F-150) and only sold it because my old 2002 F-250 needed replacing, so I sold both trucks and got one F-250. The only nitpick I had was towing. It certainly towed everything asked of it, just not as effortlessly as the Ecoboost. The Tundra's torque comes at higher RPM than the Ford.
I would buy another Tundra right now if I was shopping half-ton trucks.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm still driving my 2007 Crewmax 2WD. It has done everything I have needed it to do with the exception of a few times I wish I had 4WD. Mine is almost completely stock except for I recently replaced the stock TRD shocks with Bilstein 5100's.
My only significant repairs in 12 years and 165k miles aside from standard maintenance:
- water pump started leaking and needed replaced
- starter replacement (this was expensive because of the labor, the starter is buried under an exhaust manifold I think)
- ECM replacement (I did this myself with a re-manufactured unit)

It has been a great reliable truck. 

-Sammy


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Chevy all my life till 2018... BUY IT YOU WILL LOVE IT....


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

2015 now has 171,000 miles and all I've done is dealership oil changes at 10,000 miles, plugs at 120,000 miles, two air filters and 4 tires.
Shooting for one more year so we will have about 210,000 miles when she finds a new home.
What - still have 30% on my brake pads after this many miles is unbelievable. My F150 needed brakes at 75,000 because the rotors would not wear even. Tundra has some beefed up brakes.


----------



## daddyjaxxs (Dec 5, 2005)

My 2011 with 155,000 miles is at the dealership for alternator and leaking water pump. $2300.00 parts and labor. They are not cheap to maintain but what trucks are now days. All in all it has been a good truck and I don't plan on getting a new one unless it dies and cost to much to repair.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ive had about all brand trucks in diesel and gas except for the Tundra. Drove one last week.... If I wasn't in my F250 now, Id buy a tundra hands down over any other gasser


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I love my 2009 crewmax beside the gas mileage which its a truck and the small gas tank these model have. Its a great truck and pulls my new sled just fine pushing 233 thousand right now with no issue except I had all u joints done.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

